# CHEHALIS WASHINGTON MAY 06



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

* MAY 28 2006 WHOSE READY??? WHOSE GUNNA BE READY???
TIME TO START A TOPIC ITS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER!!

GOOD LOOK OUT ON THE FLYERS GARRET, HOMIE PUT CHRONICLES RIGHT AT THE TOP :biggrin: - SO MAKE NO MISTAKE - LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN!!

V.1 V.2 V.3 WILL BE ON DECK. *:


:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be there but no showin of the olds till phase one is complete,at least then it wont look like such a pile in my opinion.see yall there.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

will be there!!!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY,SEATTLE,YAKIMA,SPOKANE


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hell ya!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

and you know RI will be commin DEEP..... like we always do


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

ill be out there, dont know if the car is gonna be shown though


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 11 2006, 03:21 PM~5221890
> *will be there!!!!!
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

[attachmentid=535804]ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

feelin that flake!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 13 2006, 02:03 PM~5235108
> *feelin that flake!!
> *


 :biggrin: he aint the only one :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THAT MY MALI IN THAT PIC


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

~ROLLERZ ONLY~


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Apr 13 2006, 06:46 PM~5236713
> *~ROLLERZ ONLY~
> *


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

ill be there :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY RYAN ILL BE THERE BUT NOT SURE ON THE CUTTY YET. TAKEN YOUR RIDE ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

??????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*****??????????***********


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wasnt about to say whether you were bringin your caddy or not i didnt know but even i wanna know.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

I was there.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

at chehalis last year? you comin this year.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 14 2006, 06:44 PM~5243118
> *at chehalis last year? you comin this year.
> *


I used to go every year when I was in The Silverdale Chapter of Uce.I'll get back there one day.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

we will be there.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

getting my shit together right now :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall know ima be there,just not showin my car.


----------



## Ace Boogie (Apr 12, 2006)

ill b there all the way from NY. it will b my first time going.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

What's up everybody? Just thought I would drop in and say hello and YES TEAM JENDA'S will be in the house for Chehalis :biggrin: Miss you all


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 15 2006, 12:47 PM~5248331
> *What's up everybody? Just thought I would drop in and say hello and YES TEAM JENDA'S will be in the house for Chehalis :biggrin: Miss you all
> *



SWEET!!!!
this year i will have my camera.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ace Boogie_@Apr 15 2006, 11:01 AM~5248057
> *ill b there all the way from NY. it will b my first time going.
> *




cool bro - you visiting or livin up here?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 15 2006, 12:47 PM~5248331
> *What's up everybody? Just thought I would drop in and say hello and YES TEAM JENDA'S will be in the house for Chehalis :biggrin: Miss you all
> *


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Dam thats the same weekend as Appleblossom. Im gonna be out there that weekend....Might have to make a detour on the way home..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Apr 15 2006, 04:27 PM~5249515
> *Dam thats the same weekend as Appleblossom.  Im gonna be out there that weekend....Might have to make a detour on the way home..
> *


Naw its not may 6th he meant may of 2006 the show is the 28th i think the sun of memorial day weekend


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn, I thought the show was on the 6th as well.

Maybe I can make it.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 15 2006, 04:39 PM~5249574
> *Damn, I thought the show was on the 6th as well.
> 
> Maybe I can make it.
> *


Tight hopefully it wont be all rained out so you can get some decent pics


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

It's raining like crazy this week


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 15 2006, 04:45 PM~5249602
> *It's raining like crazy this week
> *


It was hailing here the other day i was like WTF


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

Royal Image will be up in the house


----------



## MexicanoAIR (Nov 16, 2003)

i guess its not really a house tho


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Good deals then .Whos gonna be atappleblossom then ..


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

BIGTONY	Posted Today, 04:48 PM

QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Apr 15 2006, 04:45 PM) 
It's raining like crazy this week 

It was hailing here the other day i was like WTF



_______________________________________________________________________









But it wouldn't be Chehalis without the occasional drizzle


----------



## Ace Boogie (Apr 12, 2006)

(cool bro - you visiting or livin up here?)


IM GOIN JUST FOR THE SHOW


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

damn ace u crazy- gunna have too meet up whicha!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

how many peoples are heading out to appleblossom?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Sweet :dunno:


----------



## Ace Boogie (Apr 12, 2006)

(damn ace u crazy- gunna have too meet up whicha!) 

yea we kould probly do that. its just somethin about low lows that..idk just love 

em. im only 17 and i just started my first project. its tuff thou kuz i dont have that 

kind of money i got 2 jobs and im paying for everything myself. im taking a 

autobody and mechanic klass as well so i kan do everything myself and i look 

forward to oppening a body shop and puttin more people in NY on to this lowrider 

thing feel me.

check out wut my 1st project is looking like so far. http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...1d-db7d54656d6e


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOPE U GOT A INSIDE ON AIRFARE IT AINT GONNA BE CHEAP

NOT BAD FOR 17 HOMIE!! IF YOU COME UP HERE EXPECT TO SEE A DIFFERENT STYLE THAN WHAT YOUR USED TOO ON THE EASTSIDE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

B LEMME KNOW IF YOU NEED THE SHOW SHOT~


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good,just waitin to meet up with yall at chehalis.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ace Boogie_@Apr 15 2006, 07:45 PM~5250380
> *(damn ace u crazy- gunna have too meet up whicha!)
> 
> yea we kould probly do that. its just somethin about low lows that..idk just love
> ...


i just turned 18 and trust me, if that's really what you want, you'll get it :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed anything is possible as long as you set your mind to it and hold fast on that setting that you will open your own shop and stuff.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

damn ny to washington state for a show, damn there should be no excuses then why a nw rider cant make it then.. :biggrin: see u all in a couple of weeks..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD POINT!!


----------



## Ace Boogie (Apr 12, 2006)

yeszir there are no shows around me and its closer than LA. and the 

shows that are up here are all for street rods n shyt and i dont like 

street kars. so this will be my first show. i mean my uncle just move to 

san diego a couple months ago so if there are any shows out by him ill 

go to those to. i might even move out there when i finish school just for 

this low low thing.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good, and keep ya head up,

and yeah that is a good point ol school why u think im makin it to the show even if the headliner aint done yet.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup ryan


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

washed the caddy today almost ready summer lol :0


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Dylan, what's new??? I still need to see that Caddy of yours in person.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Apr 17 2006, 05:53 PM~5261857
> *Dylan, what's new???  I still need to see that Caddy of yours in person.
> *


chillin man..your brother thinks the car isnt real haha only a few people have seen it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: i seen it :biggrin:

looks good d i like how its turnin out.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

uce repi'n for the NW and the 503


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

with some new twists


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup robert i see you in here,

:biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

i never miss this one


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what you doin up this late man,its my night off so im havin a corona and kickin it.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup junior


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2006, 09:27 AM~5265508
> *whassup junior
> *


just chillin, carless for a little bit, but once i get it back, it's on


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol i hear that man,so you showin at chehalis this year?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

i think so, not really sure though :dunno:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good,either way youll have fun.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

yups, she's definetly coming out for the cruise though :thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

next year chehalis not gonna make it again


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so you not makin it this year? 

that sux if so,that looks like one nice monte.


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

Hay who knows the registration fee for the hop off at Chehalis this year????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

40.00


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 26 2006, 09:53 PM~5504003
> *40.00
> *


 Thank homie and how much is it just to look & walk around???


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

i think it's 15.00


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B IN THA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 27 2006, 01:03 AM~5504457
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B IN THA HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so what time is it going to start?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL OF THE NORTHWEST REAL RIDERS.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

can we setup a time for everyone to just meet? a layitlow meeting


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

not a bad idea. u taking ur caddy homie?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

im off to the show, will be taking pics and posting them tonite.. :biggrin: 
should be a good show.. sucks its raining though :angry:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

does anyone have the address to the show?...or can someone post up a flyer..thanks


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:uh: 
exit 81,
left at bottom of ramp,
right on pearl,
follow that road,and the lowriders,
fairgrounds on right, 

:thumbsup:


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i have some pics of the show, downsizing them now, will be posted soon.. props to everyone who went, met alot of nw riders today and had a good time.. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

start it off with Loriding69 clean ass big body.. :0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Poisen Ivy from Royal Image.. :cheesy:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

RidersChronicle's Roullette big body.. :0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Jendas dog leggin the monte.. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Jendas lincoln limo..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Grapevines caprice from Rollerz Only..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Rollerz Only


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

shitty pic but beautiful car..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Dressed 2 Impress from Royal Image sportin a new top :0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Uce Tacoma Chapter :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Uce :cheesy:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Casper from Individuals :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

rain sucks


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Royal Image


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Royal Image


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Somerstyles boys bike.. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Vengence hustlin them dvds for Riders Chronicles..  Sold out vol.3 :0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 28 2006, 09:04 PM~5511584
> *rain sucks
> *


yes it does.. :angry:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

didnt get no hop pics, but riders chronicle did and will have it on vol. 4 along with the upcoming yakima show.. :thumbsup:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

couldent make the show, the wife had surgery friday, it was nothing serious,
but im trying to figure out whos feeling worse, 
her after surgery........ or me for missing the 1st show of the year.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

HERES SOME PICS I TOOK :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

CONGRATS JUNIOR (GOODFELLAS) 4 WINNING THA GLADIATOR BELT :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

nice hop pics Joker..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HELLA YAAA- GOT SOME TYGHT FOOTAGE HOPE I DIDNT GET IN EVERYONES WAY 2 MUCH!! U MISSED A KILLER HOP JAMIE- HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOUR WIFE BRO.

DAMN JT LOOKIN FLOSSY  ON THE STICK WITH THE NEW RIDER CHRONICLE BUTTON UP SHIRT!!!!!! FINALLY THAT BOY GOT SOME STYLE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 28 2006, 09:45 PM~5511788
> *nice hop pics Joker..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FEELIN THE LANDAU BIG TIME!!! R.O.!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2006, 09:53 PM~5511856
> *FEELIN THE LANDAU BIG TIME!!! R.O.!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> HELLA YAAA- GOT SOME TYGHT FOOTAGE HOPE I DIDNT GET IN EVERYONES WAY 2 MUCH!! U MISSED A KILLER HOP JAMIE- HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOUR WIFE BRO.
> 
> thanks fam, shes feeling better,
> you got any more volume 3's left for sale


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Great Show :biggrin: Nice to see all of you, we had a great time and we will be seeing you all again soon. Take care and keep it real.............


Much Love To the NORTHWEST
TEAM JENDA'S


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DAMN MR JOKER U DONT FUCK AROUND!! QUICK PICS AND U HAD TO SCAN TO HUH :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 28 2006, 08:40 PM~5511404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: much love to all the rollerz, clownin literally ALL night long, parking lot pimpin to the fullest  with some gloria cubanas


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2006, 10:17 PM~5512041
> *DAMN MR JOKER U DONT FUCK AROUND!! QUICK PICS AND U HAD TO SCAN TO HUH :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

PINCHE CHINO U GOT A TROPHY GOOD JOB LIL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 28 2006, 10:39 PM~5512241
> *PINCHE CHINO U GOT A TROPHY GOOD JOB LIL HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


gracias, chino bling doin it big, but not as big as your carnal con ese pinche grill :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

RO FOR LIFE


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

watch for that nalgasaki at Yakima :biggrin: y mas gloria cubanas  y carnales, no van a dormir, well i guess you guys could, but i wouldnt suggest it if you folks like eye brows


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Wish I could have been there.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@May 28 2006, 10:48 PM~5512301
> *Wish I could have been there.
> *


JASON IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ROLLERZ BROUGHT HOME 8 OF 9 TROPHIES


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good lookin out ol skool!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 28 2006, 10:50 PM~5512312
> *JASON IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ROLLERZ BROUGHT HOME 8 OF 9 TROPHIES
> *




YUP YUP I GOT ONE HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 28 2006, 10:42 PM~5512260
> *RO FOR LIFE
> *




ROLLERZ ONLY uffin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2006, 10:53 PM~5512332
> *good lookin out ol skool!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 28 2006, 10:54 PM~5512341
> *YUP YUP I GOT ONE HAHA :biggrin:
> *


the little guy got more than you :0 he got like 4:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 28 2006, 11:50 PM~5512312
> *JASON IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ROLLERZ BROUGHT HOME 8 OF 9 TROPHIES
> *


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 28 2006, 11:11 PM~5512439
> *the little guy got more than you  :0 he got like 4:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

the kid with the bike hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed it was a great show and i was pleased to meet many of you in person,

thanx again to rollerz only for showin the solo semper fi roller for showin some love saturday night.

lookin forward to the next show we all get to get together everyone..

btw vol. 3 of riderchronicles sold out hella fast.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

hell yeah good show except for the rain.... RI cleaned house as usual... had avout 20 rides out in the rain, just aobut everyone got an award.....some got 2


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 29 2006, 09:19 AM~5513566
> *hell yeah good show except for the rain.... RI cleaned house as usual... had avout 20 rides out in the rain, just aobut everyone got an award.....some got 2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Lookin good everyone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

big props to Royal Image, took home alot of trophies, congrats to all.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YESSSS THEY DID R.I. REPPIN FOR 06


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 29 2006, 09:19 AM~5513566
> *hell yeah good show except for the rain.... RI cleaned house as usual... had avout 20 rides out in the rain, just aobut everyone got an award.....some got 2
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

NEXT STOP VICTORY OUTREACH THAN YAKIMA OH SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 29 2006, 01:35 PM~5514767
> *NEXT STOP VICTORY OUTREACH THAN YAKIMA OH SHIT :biggrin:
> *


yizzer


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2006, 12:27 PM~5514464
> *YESSSS THEY DID R.I.    REPPIN FOR 06
> *


RI REEPIN THE NW 4LIFE BABY NOT TO MENTION THE HODING IT DOWN ON THE WESTCOAST SINCE 1977


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHO'S ROADMASTER IS THAT WITH THA TOW HITCH LOL :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

that was a fun show, good seein everyone


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 29 2006, 03:08 PM~5515530
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where the other pics for us peoples who didnt make it


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

pages 6-9 have the pics..


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

a quick gas hop come'n out tha hop pit


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 29 2006, 05:17 PM~5515787
> *where the other pics for us peoples who didnt make it
> *


I JUST TOOK PICS OF THA HOP :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

mr joker set up!!!!! looks good brotha!!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 29 2006, 04:08 PM~5515530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :dunno: pobre vato probably got clowned on all weekend though huh? probably some chino, they're the only ones who would bring a car like that out there huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Solitos509 (May 30, 2006)

SUP TO ALL THE RIDERZ OUT THERE, MAN I DIDNT GET TO MAKE IT THIS YEAR, ANY IMPORT CARS OUT THERE JUST WANTING TO KNOW.


----------



## Solitos509 (May 30, 2006)

OH YEA HOW DO I PUT A PIC OF MY RIDE ON MY AVATAR LOL.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Solitos509_@May 29 2006, 10:28 PM~5517738
> *SUP TO ALL THE RIDERZ OUT THERE, MAN I DIDNT GET TO MAKE IT THIS YEAR, ANY IMPORT CARS OUT THERE JUST WANTING TO KNOW.
> *


a handful of them..


----------



## Solitos509 (May 30, 2006)

OH YEA ILL BE AT THE YAKS SHOW FOR SURE THOUGH


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i heard its the last one at the speedway..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

junior your car looked well,and did well, all of rollers only and royal image did well,sorry i couldnt stick around for the trophies i had to get home to get ready for work,






OH YEAH I HAD A TOTAL BLAST DRIVIN ROULETTE AT THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solitos509 (May 30, 2006)

SEE WHAT HAPPENS IF IT IS THE LAST ONE IN YAKIMA


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

what do you mean the last one in yakima :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

huh?


whassup somerstyle i see you in here,it was cool meetin you.


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 29 2006, 12:07 AM~5512419
> *:thumbsup:
> *


good lookin out olskool 
it was a good show just into a new crew homiez only 2 members showed they both got trophys 
see ya all at yaks

it was cool meeting some layitlow homies and catching up with the ones i met before lets do it again


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 30 2006, 12:29 AM~5517977
> *huh?
> whassup somerstyle i see you in here,it was cool meetin you.
> *


yeah same here 
you pick up any 16 year olds lately lol :biggrin: j/k
it was cool meeting you and your homeboy ryan you coming to yaks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im hopin i get to go,work might keep me though


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@May 29 2006, 11:38 PM~5518014
> *yeah same here
> you pick up any 16 year olds lately lol :biggrin: j/k
> it was cool meeting you and your homeboy ryan you coming to yaks
> *



and no i didnt pick up on any minors,but i did tell licks n tricks that his "models" looked like alpo dogs.


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 30 2006, 12:47 AM~5518045
> *and no i didnt pick up on any minors,but i did tell licks n tricks that his "models" looked like alpo dogs.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hey my homeboy gave them his number and those bitches were texting him pics of them showing their stuff


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@May 29 2006, 11:53 PM~5518071
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey my homeboy gave them his number and those bitches were texting him pics of them showing their stuff
> *


 :barf: :barf: bad thoughts.


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 30 2006, 12:54 AM~5518079
> *:barf:  :barf: bad thoughts.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i told him he cant bring those girls to the picnic and clowned em all as i was leavin,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just a teaser for yall.
i felt like a king in that car.


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 30 2006, 01:13 AM~5518151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lowriding 69 in the house


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@May 30 2006, 12:19 AM~5518162
> *lowriding 69 in the house
> *


i saw that one out there, killinem, lookin good man :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i got pics of his n ryans cars together


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 30 2006, 02:05 AM~5518266
> *i got pics of his n ryans cars together
> *


post them up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U GUYS ARE KILLIN ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry homie i had too


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

damn that green car looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks Garrett aand Shue for another goodtime!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

isnt the owner of the green one on here? i saw it coming into the lot, looked clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

GO TO WORK CHINO. CHUCKY WHERES YOUR BRIDE?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ay chucky how did you sleep lol felt differnt the next day lol you too chino bling


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

AY CHINO NO SOY PENDEJO I JUST NEVER GOT ON PUTO LOL GET READY FOR THE SEATTLE SHOW YOUR TOWING MY BBQ GRILL TO THE SHOW WITH YOUR TOW HITCH LOL


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

CHINO BLING DONT FORGET MY BIG MAC WIT CHEEE AND PAPAS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

DROOPY WHERE YOU HIDE~N~HOMIE COME OUT AND PLAY :0


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoloRyder_@May 30 2006, 01:29 PM~5520796
> *AY CHINO NO  SOY PENDEJO I JUST NEVER GOT ON PUTO LOL  GET READY FOR THE SEATTLE SHOW YOUR TOWING MY BBQ GRILL TO THE SHOW WITH YOUR TOW HITCH LOL
> *


hahaha chale pero im trying to get those beats in before the seattle show, hopefully i can get it done. I'm not getting a tux for prom jsut to put that $$ into my car haha


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

DONT WORRY HOMIE I'LL TAKE HER FOR YOU LOL


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SoloRyder_@May 30 2006, 01:42 PM~5520880
> *DONT WORRY HOMIE I'LL TAKE HER FOR YOU LOL
> *


no mames


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

ORALE VATO PONTE TRUCHA LA PRIMERA LIVES HA HA HA LOL COMEING OUT TO GET YOU


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

hey cabron no quieres problemas con ese chino bling, escuche que sabe karate


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

TE PONGO TUS POTASOS GUEY YO SE KUNFO


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

NALGASAKI NO MAMES CHINO


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

PENDEJO YOUR DAD MAKES COMPUTERS AND YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO USE THEM LOL


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

so who got more pics


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 28 2006, 07:39 PM~5511392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i feeling that...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ME TOOO!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 30 2006, 09:33 PM~5523231
> *i feeling that...
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 30 2006, 12:04 PM~5520320
> *isnt the owner of the green one on here? i saw it coming into the lot, looked clean :thumbsup:
> *


thats loriding69 in here,

droopy you seen my bride shes blue n white,yeah im married to my car.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

more comin,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 30 2006, 05:33 PM~5523231
> *i feeling that...
> *


thanks homies!!!!! i took only 3 weeks to build!!!!,..more to come


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

que paso grapevine :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and more still comin.:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 29 2006, 10:11 PM~5517618
> *mr joker set up!!!!! looks good brotha!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

thanks for posting pics of the roadmaster homey :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i got more,just lemme know and ill send em to you.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 31 2006, 12:16 AM~5524498
> *i got more,just lemme know and ill send em to you.
> *


yeah let me get atem


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight ill send em too you.......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

NICE PICS CHUCKY


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

sup jr?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

whaddup riders....... it was good seeing some of yall fools again. yeah it rained but all the real riders came out to play!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks junior,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD LOOKIN R.O.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed :biggrin: 


whassup homie.


----------



## jrrida4life (Feb 4, 2004)

_*What it do?*_

CLICK TO FIND OUT!

*GOODFELLAS IV LIFE!*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*MORE HOP PICS OF CHEHALIS--PREVIEW OF V.4 :biggrin:* 
WETcoast may 28 06


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good ryan,did you get the pics i got on your cam?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 31 2006, 09:08 PM~5530241
> *MORE HOP PICS OF CHEHALIS--PREVIEW OF V.4 :biggrin:
> WETcoast may 28 06
> *



NICEEEEEEEE Ryan, TEAM JENDA putting BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULIC'S ON THE MAP for the NORTHWEST :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 1 2006, 07:47 AM~5532202
> *NICEEEEEEEE Ryan, TEAM JENDA putting BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULIC\'S ON THE MAP for the NORTHWEST :biggrin:
> *


brandy is was good seeing you and the family again. see ya again soon!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 1 2006, 09:22 AM~5532722
> *brandy is was good seeing you and the family again. see ya again soon!
> *



You to and we will be up there again soon..Take care


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE LIMO WAS DOPE!!!!!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 1 2006, 10:43 AM~5532865
> *THE LIMO WAS DOPE!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 1 2006, 09:43 AM~5532865
> *THE LIMO WAS DOPE!!!!!!!
> *


i think you mean that\'s what was inside. 

j/p

yeah it did look sweet


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol indeed brandy that limo kicks ass,i wish i woulda got one of you hittin the switches with that smile on ya face,.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I can't wait till the next show. It was great hangin with everyone. Great pics Ryan. Anymore of my car?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 1 2006, 09:43 AM~5532865
> *THE LIMO WAS DOPE!!!!!!!
> *



For REAL.................... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUNE 10TH SEATTLE

V.1 THROUGH V.3 WILL BE THERE!!!

COME GET YOUR SHIT ONE TAPE LAST YEAR WAS COOL!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 1 2006, 03:56 PM~5534982
> *JUNE 10TH SEATTLE
> 
> V.1 THROUGH V.3 WILL BE THERE!!!
> ...


bro do you have any xx xxx size shirts?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 2 2006, 09:12 AM~5538528
> *bro do you have any xx xxx size shirts?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

i hear i got the last one...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

dress2impress got the last ever northwest riders t shirt

i can get the new style shirts if people want them -around 24 or 30 bucks with the rider chronicles name. got xxl but only a couple


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

revamped v.3 a little- i think you all will approve!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

true me n dressed to impress got the last of the northwest rider shirts,but i know ryan will want to order more of them shop shirts that one i got is kickass,

as per vol. 3 it kicks ass,if theres a newer version comin out im wantin to get that one too.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 2 2006, 12:06 PM~5539854
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
i don't like you anymore......... :twak: 

what's going on Rob :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CALL ME LOWRIDN69


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup nw?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 4 2006, 08:11 PM~5551618
> *CALL ME LOWRIDN69
> *


oh no looks like a hook up to me


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 4 2006, 12:50 PM~5549538
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> i don't like you anymore......... :twak:
> 
> ...


nodda homie, had drill this weekend....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 5 2006, 09:24 AM~5554694
> *oh no looks like a hook up to me
> *


MAYBE A NOSE UP!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 5 2006, 02:34 PM~5556479
> *MAYBE A NOSE UP!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
who lil ole me....... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lemme know when that happens yall,i wanna catch some footage of that :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anyone else got any pics from the show?


----------



## game over (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 28 2006, 09:41 PM~5511759
> *HERES SOME PICS I TOOK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------

